
Everything's broken and nobody's upset - yoloswagins
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/EverythingsBrokenAndNobodysUpset.aspx
======
JohnFen
As someone who has been decrying the continual decline of software quality for
about 10 years now, I can say that at least one person is upset.

------
pinewurst
(2012)

